# problem with door and wiper



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

Anyone an idea, why my passenger door won't open from outside, but only from the inside? The key opens and closes, but I'm not able to open the door from the outside...

Also my wipers don't work, I'll check the fuses tomorrow, where are they located and which one is for the wiper?
I don't have a user manual 

Chris


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris, what year and model car do you have?? the fuses are located under the dash behind the parking brake pedal. Welcome, Eric:cheers


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Eric!

Sorry, I have a '66 GTO.
Bought it just today 

Are there diagrams online from the GTO, like the ones I always check if I need something for my '01 Cadillac Seville at compnine?
They are often very helpfull.. 

Chris


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If I were you, I would go to OPGI website. They have reproduction service and build manuals for our cars. Congrats on the 66 GTO....post some pics!


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you! 

I couldn't make some pics today because it was dark after I arrived at home, but here is a picture from the sellers website:











What kind of car cover (outside) could you recommend me? I only checked ebay.com, I need a store that will sell a good quality for a good price to Austria


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know too much about car covers. Here are some good companies........Ames. OPGI. Performance Years. Parts Place Inc. These restoration suppliers ALL have web sites and catalogs. Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

this is the one Santa is supposed to bring me, welcome Chris. If for outside use you want to make sure it will wick the moisture away and not trap it. You need to take inner door panel off and check the linkage to your button, sounds like it is bent or binding, easy fix and while your in there make sure to grease all your moving parts.

CAR COVER 1964 65 66 67 PONTIAC GTO w/ UNIQUE FEATURES - eBay (item 360324208219 end time Dec-30-10 09:37:03 PST)

wiring diagram 66'










merry x-mas

Brian

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

hi brian!

thank you, i've ordered a 5 layer car cover with antanna patch yesterday at ebay! the door is now working, just needed some wd-40!

but the wipers and since yesterday the interior blower fan won't work... fuses seem okay.. also the fan made some "loud" noises when switching it of.. maybe it's stuck?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------

